# 86 gallon and 450 gallon community



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to share my 2 tanks I have.

86 gallon 48"x18"x23"

Filtration is 2 x AC110 and a Fluval G6

Stock list:

11 x 2.5"-3" Geophagus Orange head Tapajos
2 x 5"-6" Geophagus Surinemsis
2 x 2" Turquoise Severum
1 x 4.5" ******* Rotkeil Severum

The Geo gang










Here I decided to switch out the black substrate to sand, added some plants and driftwood for more of a natural look.


































Full tank shot Nite and day


















Now for my main tank is a "Peaceful Monster community." Well I consider it peaceful comparing to my old monster community setups hehe.

450 gallon 96"x36"x30"

Filtration: Dual overflows, 96 gallon wet/dry sump with 20 gallons of bioballs, Reeflo Dart external pump and a Fluval Fx5.

Stock list:

22" BB Crossback Golden Asian Aro
23" Tigrinus Catfish
17" Ornate Bichir
14" Weeksi Bichir
13" Endlicheri Bichir
2 x 9"-10" Geophagus Daemon
2 x 9" Hero Severus
2 x 5"-6" Indonesian Datnoids
5 x 6" Clown Loaches

Couple full tank shots without flash


















This shot with flash.










For more pics of the 450 gallon and it's stock you can check out my other thread here.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/some-more-shots-my-450-monster-community-18248/

Thanks for viewing. Comments welcome.

Andy


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Your 86 gal looks much, much better with the sand substrate than your previous set-up.
Don't know how newly set up it was when you took the pics, but give it some time & the fish coloration should come back big time, when they settle in some more - I think it looks great.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

emile said:


> Your 86 gal looks much, much better with the sand substrate than your previous set-up.
> Don't know how newly set up it was when you took the pics, but give it some time & the fish coloration should come back big time, when they settle in some more - I think it looks great.


Thanks. Ya I just changed the substrate to sand 2 days ago. They should get their color back like in the 1st pic in no time. Some of these pic shots were taken yesterday and today.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

love that tig !! did you buy him big or grow that sucker out ??


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

JUICE said:


> love that tig !! did you buy him big or grow that sucker out ??


I got him big, it's wild caught. For myself I'm against buying baby tig's now as this is my 3rd Tig I've been through... Other two I tried growing out ended up dieing due to swim bladder problem...I just have bad luck with growing them out...


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

that's a very nice piece of wood in the 85g.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> that's a very nice piece of wood in the 85g.


Thanks. It's 2 pieces put together.


----------

